# Check out my clear extra large pond snail!



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=10238&size=1[/I'mg][/url]

This guy, I call him an albino pond snail, is so cool. He's completely clear except for his swirly on the end, which is dark. He's covered in moss and is about 3xs bigger than the regular guys. I really like him. Makes a great addition to the tank.

Anyone else got these guys? My hypothesis is that the gene that gives them color must also govern their max size, because all the other clear ones I've read about online are also huge. I'd live to see pics of anyone else's!


----------



## Profishermanjones (Sep 27, 2011)

wow thats large! nice snail


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I have clear... gold.. spotted... Some Ramshorns I have look like leopards... I love their colours.. they're all so different.


----------



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

I was really scared when my first snails showed up. People are always talking like they will take over the world. My population stays stable at about a dozen pond snails. Now, the Malaysian Trumpets are going to town on my anubias, and I'm not so happy, but those pond snails are trouble-free tenants. They're fun to watch, esp. my albino giant.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats strange that the mts are going after the anubus as they prefer a more meaty diet and dead plants.


----------



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

Susankat, u r right, of course. I was reading online about MTS and pond snails and had mixed up my findings. Turns out pond snails love to eat plants and MTSes are little soil aerating darlings. Thought I had read MTSes were the plant eaters. I never actually saw the eating of the anubias, just the little scrape marks all over it and a couple of eaten leaves. I may have to do a little "house cleaning". Not my dear albino, but her little brown brethren....


----------



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a link to a video of him. Video's kind of long, so sue me.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Tried to upload the vid to my gallery, but the browser would crash every time I hit "submit" (on my phone).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Pond snails are soooo much kewler than the smaller bladder snails. I don't mind them as much.


----------

